# REW for Audyssey?



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello,

I have Onkyo SC-5509 with Audyssey XT32.

I don't like results of automatic calibration, howeverI don't want to spend 600$ on th Pro kit, only to be used with the SSP.

I used REW for few years, and have the necessary equipment. 

Is there a possibility to use REW for calibration of Audyssey?

If I buy the PRO kit, can I use it for calibration of something else but Onkyo processor?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

REW will only show you the effect of Audyssey (i.e.”before” and “after” results), but it doesn’t calibrate anything. Sorry – I have no idea what a Pro Kit is, but if it’s another measurement platform the answer is the same.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Audyssey XT32 should give you reasonable results without the PRO software.
Can you run REW and show your response before and after using Audyssey XT32, along with what it is you don't like specifically about the sound.
Also let us know what the configuration of your room is and your seating position. Pics/drawings are a big help.


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks,

I know my room as I measured it with REW many times, and I have different setup for the 2-channel stereo - there I have JRiver with FabFilter VST

My concern here is for the Movies and Music Shows (aka blu-rays), where the soundstage is not great, bass is not that excellent as well.
In Movies we don't hear well the dialogs, and we frequently play with the volume

I'm sure that's not an issue with the equipment...


I thought that PRO Kit has more flexibility (I saw there mid compensation, what is it?).. My issue is less than with 600$, but that it is solely going to be used with the surround processor, and if I switch at some point to, say, Emotiva with Dirac, what I'm going to do with this kit?


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Regarding my equipment -

I have 5 speakers (no sub!), front speakers are full range, so I removed the sub, as it just caused distortion
I have 4 amps, 2 monoblocks, one for center and another in stereo mode for the surrounds


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe I just need to recalibrate

I've found this guide -
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...dyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html#post622338

Is there something newer??

And then I will re-think if I need anything..


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

michael123 said:


> Maybe I just need to recalibrate
> 
> I've found this guide -
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...dyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html#post622338
> ...


That is the latest, and it will probably not receive any significant updates. Those who have tried Dirac Live universally agree that it gives much better results (soundstage and imaging, clarity, dialogue clarity...) with much less effort, so any future room tuning document is likely to focus on Dirac Live. Sorry, but for me personally, I have no interest or time for messing with Audyssey further, or writing about it or updating that guide.


Edit: That might sound cold. I did not mean for it to. A lot of people have gotten a lot of good out of Audyssey MultEQ, and a lot of people have been available over the years to help those who needed help. But times change, and most of those who were the mainstay helpers with Audyssey have moved on to Dirac Live.:dontknow:


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

I understand, I was actually thinking to buy Emotiva with Dirac (or even worse, to spend 600$ on software, while using excellent REW), but on the 2nd thought I don't really use that much surround to waste money on the hardware

And what I have is XT32, not MultEQ. I assume I did not calibrate properly so I started to look around for tips


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

I just need to find that plastic microphone that came with the processor, I used it once 3 yrs ago


----------

